# everyone whose used emu oil please [email protected]!!!?



## spanishmami (Oct 26, 2005)

ok i was reading this forum https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=7491 and i dunno im scared i bought some emu oil should be coming like in 2 days...i got a lil bit of hyperpigmentation and a lil of dark circles so i dont want it to make that on my face worse...does it make ur skin darker cause i heard of ppl using it to tan or make stretch marks darker so umm will it make my skin darker &gt;??? and if u ve tried it also did it ever make any of u break out or clog ur pores or anything and did it mosturize good cause im in need of a good mosturizer my skin is maddddddddd dryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy..emu oil is my only hope cause everything else makes my skin irritated or makes me break out ..i tried cetaphil creame but it worked the first two days then for some reason it cause my skin to get even more dry and felt burny..and broke out a lil...so plz tell me if emu oil darkens skin cause i wouldnt want my dark circles to get any darker...or does it make it darker if u go in the sun with it?reply ...thankx


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 26, 2005)

I use emu oil for some dry patches on my arms and on my hands at night. I've never noticed it to darken my skin and didn't know it could do that.


----------



## spanishmami (Oct 26, 2005)

ah ok good lol


----------



## GR8FISCH (Oct 31, 2005)

Emu is a biological healing oil. There are a few other skincare boards online, one is dedicated to the use of actives, aha's, bha's, copper peptides, and other actives that tighten, brighten, et al...this oil, along with squalene, are used instead of moisturizers because they penetrate and hydrate better, and they push the copper peptides into the skin for remodeling purposes, which include lightening hyperpigmentation, reduce/eliminate scarring etc.. Emu, similar to but not the same as jojoba oil which is a wax, mimics our skin oil production. It shouldn't cause darkening; the exception I've read about, which isn't due to Emu but is due to deeper layers of scar tissue beginning to resurface as they're exfoliated from deep within the dermis.


----------

